# Some questions about you and regarding nf



## Kusa (Dec 31, 2015)

Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?

Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.

How do you think are you perceived from others here ?

Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?

Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)

What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)

I will answer my questions later.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 31, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?


I don't know how others view me. How do _you_ view me, Kusa-chan? 



> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.


I did when I was active 5 years ago but now I don't. It's not worth the effort and there are a million more things to worry about irl. 



> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?


From nothing special to average.



> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?


I think my internet personality is a lot chattier, bc I get to think through what I wanna say before posting. Irl I don't talk as much bc I don't wanna say anything stupid by accident; you can't delete or edit what you say 



> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)


No lol



> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)


Good for them 


And this thread might be more suitable for Chatterbox since it's got to do with NF


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2015)

This thread ruined my awesome post count but it'll get moved to the gossip cube so no worries.



Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?



Sure.



> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.



Yes.  If the majority think I'm a dolt then my posts will be disregarded



> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?



A banana that's gained sentience



> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?



I'm not pretentious enough to claim a fully matured dissonant ego.



> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)



Nah, no matter what my hobbies are I'm still awesome.   In fact they just add to my greatness.:midert



> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)



It's cool.  Relationships transcend all sorts of boundaries.  Age, nationality, lifetimes, and all that jazz.



> I will answer my questions later.



Oh you lazy, piece of sh-


----------



## Kusa (Dec 31, 2015)

choco bao bao said:


> I don't know how others view me. How do _you_ view me, Kusa-chan?
> 
> 
> I did when I was active 5 years ago but now I don't. It's not worth the effort and there are a million more things to worry about irl.
> ...



I think you are pretty cool and you look like a kpop singer just less like a doll. 

Nah it will become a drama thread or sth like that


----------



## Violence (Dec 31, 2015)

> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?



Yes.



> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.



I don't mind.



> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?



I'm not sure...



> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?



I am myself. 



> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)



No. 



> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone from here ?(be honest)



Just happy for them.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 31, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?


Probably indifferent. I don't shit-post enough or discuss something seriously to be of note 


Kusanagi said:


> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.


Nah.


Kusanagi said:


> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?


Probably indifferent.


Kusanagi said:


> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?


I've created a carefully planned internet personality of being just average 


Kusanagi said:


> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)


Yes, I'm deeply regretful every time. It's like masturbation but less effort.


Kusanagi said:


> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)


If it werks it werks.


----------



## Stein (Dec 31, 2015)

*Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?
*Not sure how others perceive me...

*Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.
*It doesn't bother me much.

*How do you think are you perceived from others here ?
* If I had to guess it'd be as someone whose posts aren't really worth reading. 

*Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?
*I'm probably more true to myself on here than IRL. 
Which is pretty sad. 

*Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)
*Nope.

*What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)*
That's cool.


----------



## David (Dec 31, 2015)

I'll post in this thread about how I perceived each of you, putting aside any private conversation we might have had.  Might answer the OP later, not sure.

Kusanagi: That one selfie chick.  Gets along well with just about everyone in the Chatterbox.  Dissed Sanity Check for saying weird things .  Takes care of how she looks and it's one of her interests.  Many people on this forum consider her pretty.  Blunt posting style.  In an e-relationship with Venom.  Speaking of which, for some reason, I always confuse Venom, Fenrir, Fang and Zoro (did Zoro change his name?  Honestly, I never keep track of name changes.  I don't even know Trin's current name).

choco bao bao: Secret santa girl.  Looks Chinese.  Is into cutesy stuff because I always see her name on the front page of the "Cute Asian Girls" fc.  She has her own fc that's updated fairly often imo so she's probably pretty popular.  Types in a somewhat cutesy format.  People on here seem to like her for her personality.  People in the "Pic discussion" thread are always racist towards her. 

Mider T: That banana guy with banana gifs.  Comes across as intelligent and well-respected for it on the forum, and in a number of sections.  I think I've mainly seen short posts from him.  Is very direct.  I recall more than one person referring to him as someone who keeps tabs on other forum members.  So maybe he's like the 1-man CIA of NF.  I really have no clue.  He seems like a consistent long time poster but I don't really understand his personality at all, yet.  And I haven't seen anyone involved in drama with him yet, or anyone cross him.

Violence: Music and art-oriented.  Good taste in music and a thousand times better at drawing than I am.  Has an anime-like style of drawing her characters.  I think I've seen fanfics from her on the forum before that came across as creative and pretty out there in terms of blood .  Oh yes, it was   Can also recall some pervy BH comments, but I don't actually remember them well lol.  Has usually come across to me as fairly open about herself on the forum.

I don't know either of you @Vivo and Stein, so I can't say anything.


----------



## martryn (Dec 31, 2015)

> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?


Yes and no.  It depends on the member.  I feel like I'm kinda a polarizing guy and I'd prefer if everyone at least acknowledged or respected me, but that's not the case.



> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.



The forums is a pretty big part of my life, at least in the past, so it kinda hurts when certain members are mean to me because I feel like I've got a history with them.  Don't care as much about what newer members think.



> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?



Polarizing.  Some people view my conservatism as either racist (making them racist), or idiotic (showing a lack of understanding of conservative values).  Some people think my nostalgia driven posts annoying.  Some people see me as an unadulterated pervert.  But I know other people think I'm funny and insightful.  I have good friends on here, and they think highly of me. 



> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?



Everyone creates an internet personality, even if they try to be true to their selves.  



> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ?



Ashamed of what?  I watched an anime that was really good for a while, and it introduced me to a forum that is more than just anime.  I don't like posting in Naruto based threads, or other anime based threads, because anime isn't a very large segment of my life, even a large part of my entertainment. 


> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone from here ?(be honest)



Those people are fucking awesome.  The best members on the forums.  –snip–


----------



## Violence (Dec 31, 2015)

David said:


> Violence: Music and art-oriented.  Good taste in music and a thousand times better at drawing than I am.  Has an anime-like style of drawing her characters.  I think I've seen fanfics from her on the forum before that came across as creative and pretty out there in terms of blood .  Oh yes, it was   Can also recall some pervy BH comments, but I don't actually remember them well lol.  Has usually come across to me as fairly open about herself on the forum.



Good observation about me...thx David


----------



## Vix (Dec 31, 2015)

*Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?*
I personally don't care just because I don't put much thought into my posts and just post to post and post out of boredom.

*Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.*


> I personally don't care just because I don't put much thought into my posts and just post to post and post out of boredom.



*How do you think are you perceived from others here ?*
shitposter - I'm here to kill time while I work. I don't put much thought into my posting or the people who post on the forum. It's for fun and entertainment.
shit talker - I talk mad shit. Fite me irl.
shit avy maker - Pretty much, but that's because I spend very little time with them or I do them in between taking patients back. I don't put much effort, so you rite, but that's bc I don't really care to.
shit PSer - Dude, I took like 2 courses in college years ago. I ain't gonna remember shit I learned 6-7 years ago, it's almost been ten years lmao. I'm working a different field now and my Photoshop has been collecting dust.
fake - people are probably skeptical about me. I just try to be sincere and humble about things without judging others. That's just how I've always been, and I probably have too much shit irl going on to really care about people's thoughts of me. 

*Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?*
Naw I'm pretty real. I'm not sure how to create an internet persona, but that's probably because I naturally talk a lot. Like *a lot*. Those who have heard me in skype calls know what I'm talking about. 

*Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)*
Naw, I don't really care tbh. There are so many forums out there aside from just "anime" forums, so I find nothing wrong with posting on any at all tbh.

*What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone from here ?(be honest)*
There's nothing wrong with it. Friendship is a beautiful thing, the only thing is to not get too attached or to have a good judgement on who you choose to tell your whole life to.

As for love, I find nothing wrong with it either. I just think it would be hard to maintain something that is pretty much worlds apart unless you're willing to wait, save money, and visit. But that's a LOT to invest in and a LOT of patience. But if you've known them for years and you've video chatted/voice chatted with them and you're both down for it, why not? Love is a beautiful thing


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 31, 2015)

> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?


I try to be respectful to member, but don't really care if I have haters. 



> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.



Because  I don't take things too seriously here anymore.



> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?


Don't know. 



> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?


Somewhat in between. 



> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)



No...why would I be? People have different tastes. There are sports forums, bodybuilding forums, sex forums, fetish forums, politics forums, etc. 




> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone from here ?(be honest)



Well good for them. I mean if two people care and have love   for one another, then it should not matter where they meet that person.


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 31, 2015)

> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?



I have no idea. I hope positively or at least neutral.



> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.



No. I never met them. I won't let unfamiliar people dictate how I should be online much less on this forum.



> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?


?



> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?


Partially myself. When I say I don't like a show then I really don't like it. However, it's easier to give witty remarks online which is something I will also do in real life only after I know the people well enough.



> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)


No.



> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone from here ?(be honest)


All right? I wouldn't mind having such a relationship but I have yet to meet them.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 31, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?



Neutral. However, it can be entertaining at times to know.



> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.



No, because there's no money at stake.



> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?



Generally speaking, I probably would be considered as being too serious, humorless, perhaps impatient with others, and unapproachable. 



> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?



I'm actually nicer on the forums.



> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)



Not really. There are many message boards I know that I would be though, if I posted in them that is...like Narutobase...



> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)



It's the Digital Age. Such developments are neither unusual nor beyond the realm of possibility for any of us. It used to be that who you married and who your friends were depending entirely on where you live, this is still largely the case, but it's changing.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 31, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?


No I think a lot of people misunderstand me atm but there have been times when I was, bound to happen. Eb and flow over 9 years ya know, it's natural 


> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.


No because I think I am a decent loving person. I love what I do, myself, others here, and I do my best to be kind (everyone can get snarky once in a while) and people gradually settle together. 



> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?


Pretentious, that I think I'm smarter than I am. 

Less recognized for my art than I used to be but still somewhat. I'm everywhere so I'm minorly prolific I think. 



> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?


 real as fuck what you see is what you get 




> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)


 no I've shown many people what I do here and they think it's cool 



> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)


I had an e relationship from here and it was good. Distance is a real burden. That's all. Love is found in every unexpected corner of the world. As for real friends we should all have one.


----------



## Harard (Dec 31, 2015)

*Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?* Don't care
*
Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.* No reason
*
How do you think are you perceived from others here ?* Dunno
*
Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?* Combination of both
*
Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)* No
*
What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)* All good


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?


I guess. Could be better, could be worse. Indifferent.



> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.


Not particularly. I'm cool with the people that I care about being cool with, and that's all that really matters. I guess I'm annoyed when I find out that people don't like me, 'cause I like to think I'm a likable person, but you can't be cool with everyone.

I'd care more if I was disliked by most people lol



> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?


I'm probably just "that guy" to most members. Which is fine. I'm probably perceived as immature by a lot of people, now that I think about it. Which is also fine.



> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?


Keeping up a facade would get tiresome. I'm all real.



> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)


Yes and no. I don't feel shame about posting here, but it's definitely not something that I tell just anyone about. That's not stupid; it's common sense. I don't see anything wrong with posting on a forum about a cartoon ninja, but most people do, and I'm not gonna put myself out there to get alienated over something like this lol



> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)


More power to them. I've met some people that I could see myself hanging out with irl if we lived in the same place.

I don't think I personally could have an e-romance here, but I don't have any shit to talk to someone who does or has.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 31, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?



Neutral, borderlining on couldn't give much of a shit



> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.






> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?



Anywhere from buffoon to smartass, friend to creeper 


> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?



No, but I don't make a strong conscious effort to keep my 'real self' from leaking out.

I make far less of an effort to fabricate an internet personality, although a few misleading lies have been told that I wont discuss, for they will lengthen this post too much for my taste



> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)



Have been numbed to that shit for years.



> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)



Indifferent.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 31, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?



Yes and no. It's a double-edged sword. And one of my own stupid making.



> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.



It's a filter. I chose to care about what I want to care about.



> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?



A mixed bag of nuts, anywhere between friend and bane of existence.



> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?



The self you see here is a mix between real, and sometimes an inner monologue. Your guess is as good as mine what I choose to say IRL at a given time.  



> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)



More like ashamed of my past idiot self. But just for the act of posting on an anime forum itself? Naw, I don't give a crap. 



> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)



I'm incredibly happy for them. I wish I was that lucky.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 31, 2015)

*Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?*
kinda
*Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.*
not really. i don't care about  other people let alone their opinion of me or anything for that matter irl, why would i in chinese cartoon forum   of course that does not always apply  to the closest  friends 
*How do you think are you perceived from others here ?*
somewhere between awesome and legend (not the members)
*Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?*
mostly  yeah i'm not really that different.. 
*Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)*
does adblocking the banner count as being ashamed 
*What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone from here ?(be honest)*
good for them. if i had the chance i'd like to meet a couple of ppl from here in person myself


----------



## baconbits (Dec 31, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?



Pretty much.  Lots of people joke with me.  My street cred has hit new lows but I find that to be hilarious, not troubling.  I have lots of friends and I can tell that by how many people joke with me and how many are not afraid to trade a few barbs with me.



Kusanagi said:


> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.



I care and I think everyone does.  If they didn't they wouldn't take the time to post what they do.  I care because how people think of you is important.  It shouldn't change who you are but it should inform you of what others see.



Kusanagi said:


> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?



Friendly.  Some probably see me as a bit naive, but in real life I'm actually known for being somewhat cynical.  



Kusanagi said:


> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?



I try to show my real self but I think its better to be more polite online since you have so much time to think about what you're about to say before anyone else sees it.  In that sense I'm probably more sensitive to others online.  In real life it is what it is.  I'm not a mean person by any means but I'm more direct in person.



Kusanagi said:


> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)



I don't think you should do something if you're going to be ashamed of it later.  I'm happy to post here because its fun and entertaining to me.  At one point I did think it was nerdy.  And even now I don't explain what forums I'm on to people, but then nobody cares to know, either.



Kusanagi said:


> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)



Friendships are valuable; I think you have to take note of them no matter where you find them.  I think its a bit dangerous to fall in love with someone until you meet them in person but I have an entire thread to express my opinions on romance, so I don't need to monopolize this thread to do so.



Kusanagi said:


> I will answer my questions later.



You create great threads, Kusa.  You're thread making is underrated.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 31, 2015)

*Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?*

Mostly, sometimes people think I'm way too obsessed with insects but I'm totally to blame for it 

*Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.*

I care because through the years I've made awesome friends on here and I hope I keep making new ones!

*How do you think are you perceived from others here ?*

As a bug loving geek I guess 

*Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?*

I try to show my real self as much as possible 

*Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)*

There are way too many anime fans in my country so no it's pretty normals actually 

*What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)*

I was in a 2 and a half years relationship with someone from here and my fiancee was a member here as well  So I think it's not only normal but pretty darn common


----------



## Angel (Dec 31, 2015)

*Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?*

Idk...I guess? Idk how I'm viewed. Not around or involved enough for anyone to have any real opinion about me lol.

*Do you care ? If yes why and if no why*.

No. Not here enough, or involved enough to really care. 

*How do you think are you perceived from others here ?
*
Don't know. Never really gave it much thought.

*Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?
*
Always myself.

*Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)
*
No. Not even when I was really active. Posting here cause I want to.

*What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)*

Cool with me


----------



## dynasaur (Dec 31, 2015)

*Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?*
people view me as nice and kind but it gets tedious because I've acted out of line before, and I know I can be a bitch given that I'm in a bad mood but even then that is no excuse so I feel slightly guilty when people on view me as nice and or kind, I am other things too and not necessarily good things at that 

*Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.*
I do care because I care about how I'm perceived but then again, I shouldn't really care because there is no point in the end, it's just extra work and I just came here to have fun and enjoy myself not having to impress anybody, I don't want to impress anybody, I just wanna to have fun.

*How do you think are you perceived from others here ?*
mysterious

introverted

nice(yuck cause I've acted terribly before )

kind

nothing special

*Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?*
I'm more of a closed book on nf, but I show my real self to close friends on here, but I'm pretty much quiet on what I reveal to other people here. I don't have an internet personality I am the same here as I am in real life, I'm just more quieter on the forums.

*Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)*
I'm not ashamed of posting on an anime forum but if it was the only hobby I had I'd pretty much ashamed lol. I'm more ashamed to be associated with weebs/weeaboos, I mean I shouldn't even care cause I don't even read any manga or watch anime 

*What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone from here ?(be honest)*
I don't think about it, lol, I mean I've liked someone a lot from here, I think it's very beautiful if it all works out and both people are happy. (This about falling in love)

As for real true friendship it's also a beautiful thing no doubt, ofc it'd be way more harder seeing as you don't get to physically see each other everyday or hang out in real life but it's comforting I think, it shouldn't matter where you've found your friends so long as you have the balance of both irl friends and internet friends as well.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 31, 2015)

*Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?*

uh idk how people view me ? i guess that's up to them

*Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.*

nah, i dont care cuz they dont know me and i dont know them. i dont really notice people's opinions, cuz i dont really post too much anyways. sometimes i enjoy trolling, in which case i enjoy the perception of anger people experience heh

*How do you think are you perceived from others here ?*

no clue. i dont really think there's any major negativity though. there are a couple of trolls but those will always exist online. 
*
Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?*

internet personality, for sure. when it comes to details of myself. but when it comes to answering random threads most of the time im quite honest. i just don't want my identity to be revealed by revealing too much info about me like my name or what i look like or what i do cuz im paranoid that somebody from real life may recognize me. but since ive made up an online personality, perhaps i shouldn't worry too much about that. but ive also made some lies for the sake of keeping my identity secret, so if they find out about those lies, then i might be a bit embarrassed but eh who cares
*
Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)*

well yeah, it's why i try to keep my identity secret. but now that im older i realize that it's not too embarrassing. perhaps my old posts are, and that's why i still keep it a secret lol. but yeah, it is kind of lame. i keep posting cuz it's a great relief for boredom. plus i enjoy some of the sections (like this one) and the movie section so i do keep up with that kind of stuff. i may not really watch anime anymore but i do still watch TV shows and movies. plus it's an interesting source for global opinions. lots of political opinions from europe for example. i enjoy viewing what people's opinions are on politics and stuff, and adding a global voice to that opinion is quite nice. 

*What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone from here ?(be honest)*

i dont care. i was one of them. i probably wouldn't fall for someone again, cuz ive learned of how pointless it is and tbh now that im older i dont really want to. i have made one or two true friendships though from here. it's pretty awesome. but those were made when i was younger lol. now that im older i probably wouldn't do it again, just because a lot of effort is involved in making deep friendships. i can't imagine going through that process again online or in person. unfortunately. so ill just let whatever friendship materializes to happen on its own if it is to be. it's not that i dont want any new friends, it's just difficult for that level of trust to accumulate, especially in person. so if you manage to find friendship or fall in love, then that's great.


----------



## Moritsune (Dec 31, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?


For the most part? Can't think of too many people that I have serious issues with, or of anyone that really looks down on me.



> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.


Not really, it's the internet. While I do have friends here and such, the majority of the people don't really mean anything to me.



> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?


Dunno, I have a very small group of people I'm actually active around here, and interact with, so I'd think that for the most part their perception is reality.



> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?


I'd say that an internet personality is more often than not closer to the person's true self than what they display in real life. I'd venture that nobody is 100% themselves in any situation, but the anonymity that the internet provides allows us to be more genuine.



> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)


Nah, it's a good way to waste some time, and I've met a lot of cool people over the years.



> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)


I think it's great that people can meet through a common interest over the internet and end up becoming lifelong friends or fall in love with one another.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 31, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?



Depends who you're talking about. 



Kusanagi said:


> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.



Nope. If you're not friends with me I couldn't care less if you don't like me. 



Kusanagi said:


> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?



Once again, just depends, some people see me as fun, some people hate my guts, and some people don't care that I exist. So, y'know just like everyone else on here. 



Kusanagi said:


> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?



It's me, although just one side of me. I'm sure it's the same for everyone though, such shallow interaction doesn't give anyone a chance to show all of themselves. 



Kusanagi said:


> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)



Nope. It's my free time, nobody can tell me what to do with it. They're welcome to think it's lame but I don't care. 



Kusanagi said:


> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)



I consider some people real friends here. 

For others I don't care, they're welcome to do whatever they want. It's not any of my business.


----------



## Krory (Dec 31, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?



I usually just keep telling myself, "At least I'm not one of those pedophiles."




> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.



For the most part, not really. There are some people. Not like it's unheard of to desire the respect of someone you, in turn, respect.




> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?



Inane. "Emo." Expendable. A number of folks sum it up pretty aptly with, "Just kill yourself, krory."




> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?



Of course not.




> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)



Not really, no.




> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)



I see nothing wrong with it. Hell, I bet NF has a better success rate than most dating sites do.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Dec 31, 2015)

Who I am on here is basically who I am in real life. On here I hold back and don't always say exactly what's on my mind, just as I do in real life; when I feel strongly enough about something or can't hold back I speak my mind exactly as I see fit, just as I do in real life. As I recall, I cared to some extent about how people first viewed me when I originally joined this forum (14/15 years old) but now that I'm older and no longer feel insecure about myself or unsure of who I am, I couldn't care less. How people view me and how I view them via this platform of the internet is pretty irrelevant anyway, seeing as how if I really wanted to get to know someone I'd chat them up in private or ask to talk to them outside of NF. While we all have our initial perceptions of people and believe what we gather based on their posts, there's always more to a person beyond that alone.


I have met a few people here on NF, actually, who I developed feelings for over time and grew very close with. Two of them I have met in real life (and I'm thankful I got to do so). Honestly, I don't see a problem with meeting people via NF, nor do I see how it's all that different from meeting someone through some other website. To me it felt more natural and definitely more interesting than if I had met them through some dating site or through more traditional means. 

And no, I'm not ashamed or embarrassed to post on an anime forum. Although my activity here has been irregular and I've gone through "on again, off again" periods, I enjoy coming back here every now and again.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 31, 2015)

I thought afg and kusanagi were the e-pairing idk that other guy


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 31, 2015)

~M~ said:


> I thought afg and kusanagi were the e-pairing idk that other guy



Shuddup Em-kun, afg and Kusa is the ONLY pairing right now.

Wait... is? Are? Ehhhhhhhhhhh whatever!


----------



## Kusa (Dec 31, 2015)

~M~ said:


> I thought afg and kusanagi were the e-pairing idk that other guy



You mean khaleesi. They are an e pairing but soon enough hopefully if everything goes as planned they will meet this year. My bf is Venom and  we are not in an e relationship anymore. He used to post in the One piece fcs but now he has become inactive. 

Not sure how some people still get it wrong w/e this is off topic.

And thank you Baconbits.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm really not trying to be off topic i guess I just mixed two members up.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 31, 2015)

~M~ said:


> I'm really not trying to be off topic i guess I just mixed two members up.



It's ok. People always mix us, even though we have a really different postying style.


----------



## Chloe (Dec 31, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?


idk even know how i'm viewed so i guess that means i'm alright w/ it


> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.


no bc #wnmtditwwc


> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?





> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?


yeah anything i say here i'd say to friends irl
if anything i'm prolly more of a shitposter irl (as in posting meaning talking)


> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)


nah i got no shame


> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)


it's cute tbh
it's the same shit as using online dating sites (which is socially acceptable these days) but less fake if anything


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jan 2, 2016)

> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?
> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.



Ehh, on one hand it gets kind of irritating when people genuinely think you're someone else because you supposedly act the same way, because it's like I'm my own person you know. But on the other hand, the way I'm perceived is essesntially on me. People judge me based on what I post and how I come across. I'm not very outgoing on here, very shy and reserved and that type of behavior is fairly common so that's pretty much why people can't really pick out any distinguishing qualities about me. I don't put myself out there, unless we are taalking one on one then imo those people realize what kind of person I am and can find distinguishing qualities in me. Maybe. 


> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?




Bobblehead girl who posts selfies and is just kind of there I guess. Like I said I don't think people consider me unique or anything. Wouldn't be surprised if most just thought I was a copy of you  

Also, nice very nice. Maybe stuck up since I have a tendency to drop VM conversations. 


> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?



- No, I don't but that doesn't mean my persona on here is fake. We all pick and chooses parts of ourselves we don't want to put out there. I don't pour my soul out on this forum. I keep a lot of personal things to myself. What I put on here is my true self but a more general public version of my true self as opposed to the raw and vulnerable version of me I let others who are closer to me see. 



> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)



- No. My friends and family know I post on here and how much of an internet junkie I am. The people who matter don't care and the people who don't matter well I don't care about what they have to say. 



> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone from here ?(be honest)



- NF is essentially a social media forum. Maybe not as personal as Facebook, but it's still a form of social media so friendships and relationships are going to be formed. You're going to connect with people, some who you're going to dislike, some who you're going to want to form friendships with and one that you're going to want more with (not saying this is ALWAYS going to happen but my point is that since it is a social media forum these things can happen.

I mean I've found friends on here that I consider to be actual friends, we've exchanged contact information and talk outside of NF and I've also met someone on here who I'm in a really nice romantic relationship with.

That being said, nobody should join forums of any kind (except dating sites I guess) with the intent of finding romance. Friendships, yes because that's mainly why people join forums, to talk with others who share an interest with them but not for the sole purpose of finding romance.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 2, 2016)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?


I'm guessing I'm viewed with indifference, and I'm fine with it.


> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.


Not a lot. I'm not very invested in the forum, but at the same time, it's not as if I want to be disliked. No one does. But in the end, I can't control what others think, so I don't like to stress over that.


> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?


Indifference or dislike, depending on how bad a first impression I make.


> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?


The text medium necessitates that I tone down myself a bit. Irl, I'm the one who's always laughing and thinking of the next thing to do, but that's difficult to do here. Not to mention, irl I love talking to people and I'm fairly good at that sort of thing, but talking to everyone you post in the same thread with is just difficult and weird.


> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)


Well let's be honest, it's not at all expected in society for a female with "normal" female interests to be posting on an anime forum. Does that mean you shouldn't do it if that's what interests you? Of course not, do what makes you happy. But it's not surprising that people (lol me) would feel awkward. I think what irl people would say of me, which is very accurate, is that I'm an average girl with the average interests of traveling, shopping, and drinking. And our society absolutely has stereotypes about who's into anime or who posts on an anime forum, but I try to remind myself how silly it is. And how shallow I sound for thinking that.


> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)


I only have two internet friends on facebook, and I've known one for nearly seven years and the other for nearly five years. A forum is like any other meeting place. You'll get friendships and relationships, and time will tell if they'll last.


----------



## Kusa (Jan 2, 2016)

Sillay said:


> Well let's be honest, it's not at all expected in society for a female with "normal" female interests to be posting on an anime forum. Does that mean you shouldn't do it if that's what interests you? Of course not, do what makes you happy. But it's not surprising that people (lol me) would feel awkward. I think what irl people would say of me, which is very accurate, is that I'm an average girl with the average interests of traveling, shopping, and drinking. And our society absolutely has stereotypes about who's into anime or who posts on an anime forum, but I try to remind myself how silly it is. And how shallow I sound for thinking that.



I know what you mean, I am one of the girls if you saw me in rl you would never think I am into anime/mangas, usually I don't give a darn what society says about that but there are times when I think "hmm is that a bit weird that I like those stuff" but then I notice and tell myself it's not at all. I mean currently I am not much into anime/mangas anymore but there used to be a time I even wanted to become a mangaka (of shonen mangas of course) 
So I always had those interests and society can fuck itself for telling me what I am supposed to like or what not.


----------



## Yak (Jan 2, 2016)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?






> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.



Yes, I do. I have received lots of sympathy and also some antipathy but I think the latter is also important because that doesn't necessarily mean you are a bad person and your critics aren't either. Botch can be a chance of growth and change as a person, so I do value them both, depending on how they're worded.




> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?



Positively, for the most part. A lot of people I knew in the past aren't here anymore so there are also plenty of those who go "who even is this guy?" despite me being one of the older and veteran members. But overall my reception is rather positive.




> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?



I show my real self, pretty much all of the time. That doesn't mean I reveal everything about myself, though.




> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)



No. But I sometimes reflect on whether I am spending way too much time online instead of interacting with the world off the screen.




> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)



If it works for them then that's seriously great. Finding someone on the net has never worked for me though despite trying. So I kind of lost faith in that. There are plenty of people for actual friendships here but more often than not the insane distance between our locations sadly kills the chances of it being lasting and persistent. Also, true genuine trust isn't earned easily.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 2, 2016)

Kusanagi said:


> I know what you mean, I am one of the girls if you saw me in rl you would never think I am into anime/mangas, usually I don't give a darn what society says about that but there are times when I think "hmm is that a bit weird that I like those stuff" but then I notice and tell myself it's not at all. I mean currently I am not much into anime/mangas anymore but there used to be a time I even wanted to become a mangaka (of shonen mangas of course)
> So I always had those interests and society can fuck itself for telling me what I am supposed to like or what not.


Yeah if I saw you on the streets I wouldn't have pegged you for someone who's into anime  Actually even for me, I think people would express mild surprise that I post on an anime forum, even though I come from a country where practically every teen from the late 70s onwards grew up watching some form of anime (for my demographic, practically everyone watched Naruro and Bleach in secondary school)  People here aren't surprised that you read manga or watch anime, but posting on an anime forum elevates you to a minor geek status which doesn't jive with my appearance


----------



## Cromer (Jan 2, 2016)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?


I don't know how I'm viewed on this forum, maybe as Brock Lesnar guy?



> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.


Bleah. Too much trouble to go to.



> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?


Do people even know me on NF these days?


> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?


I think everyone wears a different mask based on where they are, and I'm no exception.



> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)


Ashamed that I've spent so much time and not become e-famous, perhaps.



> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)


Good for them!


----------



## Sillay (Jan 2, 2016)

Kusanagi said:


> I know what you mean, I am one of the girls if you saw me in rl you would never think I am into anime/mangas, usually I don't give a darn what society says about that but there are times when I think "hmm is that a bit weird that I like those stuff" but then I notice and tell myself it's not at all. I mean currently I am not much into anime/mangas anymore but there used to be a time I even wanted to become a mangaka (of shonen mangas of course)
> So I always had those interests and society can fuck itself for telling me what I am supposed to like or what not.


Yeah, I love buying clothes and makeup and I'm really into curating my style?slowly trying to build up a nice wardrobe but it's taking a very long time?so I'm not "supposed" to be interested in this stuff. But like you say, it's important to do your own thing and to be cool with yourself for it. It just takes reminding at times


----------



## sworder (Jan 2, 2016)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?



all I do is shitpost and make fun of dumb people so probably not since it's not an accurate representation of myself



> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.



no, if I did I would act differently. i don't because i'm not invested in the forum. this is just a hobby when i'm bored. aloofiarchy OP



> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?



the guy that wants to dong trin



> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?



no persona, i'm pretty real for what little i show of myself. i just don't feel the need to show more because it's not really important or makes my stay here any more fun than it already is



> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)



i'm not ashamed but i don't tell anyone because there's no point



> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)



happened to me once upon a time and i have made real friendships so, uh, good for us i suppose


----------



## Island (Jan 2, 2016)

*Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?*

Sure. I don't think I'm active enough anymore for people to have an overwhelming opinion anyway.

*Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.*



*How do you think are you perceived from others here ?*

Maybe a bit of an asshole, but that's okay.

*Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?*

I'm pretty much the same.

*Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?*

Maybe when I'm in public and that Sasuke banner is on-screen, but other than that, not really.

*What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?*

I've met some pretty cool guys here. Internet friendships come and go, but if you met somebody on a Chinese cartoon forum, well, I'm sure people have done worse.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 3, 2016)

*Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?*
I have no idea how other view me here.
*Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.*
Not particularly I suppose.
*How do you think are you perceived from others here ?*
Either in a "I don't care about you" or a somewhat positively way.
*Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?*
Pretty much the same I guess.
*Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)*
Ehh, if I was feeling ashamed about it, I wouldn't be posting here in the first place.
*What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone from here ?(be honest)*
Good for them I guess but stuff like this is not for me.


----------



## Kusa (Jan 3, 2016)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> Good for them I guess but stuff like this is not for me.


Why, I am just curious ?


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 3, 2016)

Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?

I dont even feel viewed. Im just here and thats that.

 Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.

I dont even feel like I have anything to care about since I dont even feel like im of interest or notice in the first place



 How do you think are you perceived from others here ?

I dont even feel like people even care to perceive me whether positive or negative,  since im just that one dude  I believe, IF it were true


 Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?
I dont have anything to offer but myself  




 Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)


Nope. Never. 





 What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone from here ?

Shit I think its good forum. Communication is the key to successful relationships of all manners I think.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2016)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?



It's mostly good, yeah.



> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.



Of course, because I value [most] people's opinions, even if not particularly significantly.



> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?



Heh, in recent times I've become somewhat NF popular, I think most people have the general idea correctly. I'm witty, I have a sense of humor, and I'm a bit of an asshole.



> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?



I'm pretty 'real', but I do believe that not as many people are as 'fake' as it's believed to be. Most people are just showcasing aspects of their personality that simply are not triggered by real world 'stimuli' that would allow them to reveal those facets of their being.



> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)



Not even once.



> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)



I think it's fantastic and is one of the few upsides to the world of internet socialization, and definitely indicates a high empathetic capacity. That said, it's a lot easier to be mislead or deceived by how you perceive someone in the sense that it's quite easy to glamorize someone you're not physically present with.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 4, 2016)

Kusa and her threads 



Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?


I am not sure about that, cause how people view me doesn't change who I am and even more... I don't want to change. If it's about popularity, then I just cherish solid friendship more than sparkly popularity. 
To be honest, I don't think that there are people on nf, who'd care enough to think over my actions and words and create some image of me.



Kusanagi said:


> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.


It's not that I don't care at all. If someone likes me, it's nice, it would make me feel a little better, I'd act friendly towards that person. 
If someone dislikes me, then I don't care, I am not a teenager and prefer my own opinion and values to more popular ones.



Kusanagi said:


> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?


I guess I look kinda lame and slow, not active enough, not interested enough and too calm about stuff that worries 'internet community'.
I may also seem nicer than I truly am, cause I am rather ironical and harsh irl.
People also can't decide if I am dude or a chick, but that's what makes it more interesting lol



Kusanagi said:


> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?


Couldn't care less to create a different person on an anime forum, honestly. There are different kinds of forums for that. It's just that with the little time I spend here and the little attention I spare for the bigger part of the forum, what people see is not my real self - just a tiny part of it, certain traits, but I am a lot more than that.
Just as everyone else who does not drag their personal life for the public to enjoy.
You probably know enough about being yourself, but still creating an image. 



Kusanagi said:


> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)


Nooooooo haha
ashamed you say... and who's there to judge and blame me?
There are things in my life I am ashamed for, but not posting on anime forum. Besided, it's not all the time. I am more of lurker than a talker.


Kusanagi said:


> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)


I don't care. I'd be happy for a friend whos life got better with someone either from irl or from forum. What's the difference?
I've had some... bestest ever friends. And some of the people I still love and see as often as I can, are those whom I got to know from another anime forum. We share years of friendship, it's not about anime or internet - it's about us.


tbh I don't like it when people divide their life into internet and reality. internet is a part of the very same reality. if one spends here too much time, it's their own poor choice.


----------



## Solar (Jan 4, 2016)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?



I'm indifferent to it.



> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.



I don't really care because I stopped caring about what people think about me many years ago. 



> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?



Mostly with an "I don't really mind." I'm certain some people dislike me quite a bit. Maybe a small number of people actually like me.



> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?



I mix it up from site to site.



> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)



Not ashamed. I'll spend my time how I want to spend it.



> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)



Certainly possible. I know people who've hooked up in real life that met through a message board.


----------



## Gin (Jan 4, 2016)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?


yeah

i think i'm seen in a pretty good light by anyone on here i give a darn about 



> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.


yup

'cause e-people are still people



> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?


i think quite a few ppl enjoy my shitposts when i put in a little effort

some ppl don't like me but for the most part it's reactionary to me not liking them 



> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?


pmuch just me

there's prolly some fun to be had in going full jayjay but >effort



> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?


nop



> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)


some of the friends i've made on here are as real as they come afaic

the anonymity of the internets is another obstacle to overcome but it's not insurmountable


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 4, 2016)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?


Yes & No, depending on whose image of me you are referring to.



Kusanagi said:


> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.


I care about opinions that matter when it matters because I think you need to care to be staff. At the same time, you need to keep a distance to stay focused & balanced.



Kusanagi said:


> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?


Someone with a high moral compass. 
Patient & diplomatic. Quick to adapt.
Warm.



Kusanagi said:


> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?


A couple of things get lost in translation from 3D to text but I'm not much different offline, character-wise.



Kusanagi said:


> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?


Not at all. Japanese pop culture has been part of me all my life & it is something I'm very open about.



Kusanagi said:


> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)


I'm happy for them and think it is entirely possible.


----------



## David (Jan 4, 2016)

> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?



I don't care as long as there are no real misunderstandings.  I hate misunderstandings.  And I don't think about it.



> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.



Because I know I'm a flawed but decent guy irl and since I tend to post how I think outside of trolling/baiting, I trust that anyone who doesn't misunderstand me on here won't hold anything personal against me for the person I am.



> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?



Never thought about it and I really don't care enough to think about it.



> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?



I try to be myself, but I'd guess that I sometimes joke about things on here that I might not joke about IRL.  Thinking about it again... I don't actually see myself acting in a manner on here how I wouldn't act IRL.  But I definitely say some things IRL that I don't say on here.

Probably because I'm actually nicer and more polite IRL than I am on NF.



> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)



Kind of because it'd be annoying if someone behind my back saw "Naruto Forums" and assumed that I just love chatting about a very bad anime.  I post on NF because there are some interesting posters and discussions, some posters I like as people, I share some manga/manhwa interests with a few members, and it's interesting to get feedback on certain things.



> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone from here ?(be honest)



I'm always happy when friendships are made, tbh.  I used to lead an MMO warring clan of several hundred people for hundreds of hours via voice comm. and after I left the game to focus on RL, I realized that we'd all leave whatever social networking circles we were using eventually and the most valuable thing that could possibly remain is probably friendship.

And I'm happy for anyone who manages to fall in love on here.  I just hope it works out because I know long distance is a big bitch and proximity tends to be key in relationships.


----------



## Asriel (Jan 5, 2016)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?


It is an indifferent experience to me.


Kusanagi said:


> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.


Not particularly. In-fact all perceptions of me here have been carefully groomed to exclude details of the real things I care about people knowing. And since everything I've provided is so sensational it's eaten up without a second thought.


Kusanagi said:


> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?


There are two camps that I can tell. The ones who think I'm nice, funny  and cute... and the ones that think I'm an insufferably homosexual furry  deviant that's not worth their time.


Kusanagi said:


> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?


I do show my real self. Everything I discuss and post about is factual about me. However, it is absolutely not the whole of who I am. Not by a long shot. Much of what is missed is through the vagueness of the information I provide.


Kusanagi said:


> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)


Nope. Never.


Kusanagi said:


> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)


I feel good for them. However, I neither envy nor seek such a thing for myself because I've been there and it has ended catastrophically.


----------



## Saru (Jan 5, 2016)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?



I don't know how others view me.



> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.



I care enough that I would change my behavior if enough people or someone whose opinion I valued suggested it. I mean, no one wants to be a dick.


> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?



Shitposter. 



> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?



I'm pretty real on NF.



> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)



I'm not ashamed, no.



> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)



I mean, you can express a lot of emotion and information over the internet, so I don't see why you couldn't fall in love with someone. It's just like meeting in a coffee shop.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 8, 2016)

*Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?*

No.

*Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.*

A bit, but it's at the bottom of my priority list, I just don't want to say "I don't care at all" because that's an obvious lie. There are some things I want to fix with a few members, but I don't wanna make the first move. 
*
How do you think are you perceived from others here ?*

Not that good. 

*Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?*

Not really. 
*
Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)*

Everyone in real life knows I love anime, nothing to be ashamed about.


*What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)*

I think it's very cute.


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 8, 2016)

*Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?*
I'd say I'm okay with it. 

*Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.*
I care when
- it's _constructive_ criticism
or
- people I'm friends with.

For the rest... hmmm, wouldn't say care, but sometimes I'm curious how people come to their conclusions without knowing someone. 

That said - and I think this goes for all questions - I'm very well aware of the internet's effect of anonymity.

*How do you think are you perceived from others here ?*
I think most people just see me how I am. I'm simply not invested or active enough to create a certain image in people's mind, except for those I know personally and talk to over Skype/WhatsApp/PMs/VMs.

*Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?*
My real self.

*Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)*
Nah. 

*What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)*
The internet offers the possibility to get in contact without any preconceptions or superficiality. This gives a different base for a relationship, however, in the end it's what you make out of it. But if you handle it right it can end in a long lasting relationship, and I think that's pretty awesome.
That said it totally doesn't matter, where people get to know each other. 
And think about it: You can make friends all over the world, that's really cool.


----------



## Kusa (Jan 8, 2016)

Ava said:


> *Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?*
> 
> No.
> 
> ...



You said in one thread you would rather kill yourself than date someone on nf


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 8, 2016)

It was a joke.


----------



## Kusa (Jan 8, 2016)

Sure the killing part but I still got the impression that your opinion would be not soo positive. It's cool that it's not the case.
Also cool ava


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 8, 2016)

Kusanagi said:


> Sure the killing part but I still got the impression that your opinion would be not soo positive. It's cool that it's not the case.
> Also cool ava



Thanks, your set is cool as well.

My thoughts are that life is too short as it is, it doesn't matter where or how you meet the person you love, as long as you're happy with that special someone then nothing else matters.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 8, 2016)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?


I guess I can take some time answering these~



> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.


To some extent, I guess yes. It makes me evaluate myself more. Although negative impressions doesn't bother me that much either nowadays but it used to at some point. (When this forum was considered part of my life before).  I don't have that much emotional attachment formed here in the forum which affects my ego. 



> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?


People who had several communications with me mostly knows me the way I really am. I guess they perceive me as a nice and silly person. To other people whom does not talk to me really don't care, plus I'm rarely active these days. I guess I'm just perceived as another random user or someone who mostly uses pink and girly sets.



> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?


I guess both? I try to be honest on my posts and conversations to people but different from real life, I have lesser worries about my social environment here so I can express my inner self more in a forum. I really like princess and pink theme. Here in forum, I try to express that part of me using my sets and even with these purple font as well. In real life, I express it in my fashion and item choices. 
Yet, of course. I keep my personal life out of this forum but I don't mind opening more of myself towards my close friends.~



> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because that's really stupid)


Not at all, but I guess I don't post all the time now. Anime forum isn't the only thing that keeps me in my computer anyway. Not to mention that I rarely post in anime forum these days and would only drop by to see updates. 


> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)


I think that's sweet. People sure can fall in love in every way we can think of. By establishing relationships within the forum, I believe it has its own advantages and disadvantages. By concealing your identity, people would know you through your conversations with him/her thus eliminating any external factors such as vanity to affect one's impressions. However, disadvantages weighs more because there are chances of one being unfaithful and untrue. Sometimes, misunderstanding and misleading perceptions also happens. 
Nevertheless, I believe people can always pursue their sincere feelings to such extent regardless if it's a forum or not. After all, it's not impossible for some people to find their perfect match in a forum.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 9, 2016)

Kusanagi said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?



Hmm...not sure, only really recall opinions from obd members and they're people i've often disagreed with, so...



Kusanagi said:


> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.



Hmm... Not much, though I am curious tp hear the oposites points



Kusanagi said:


> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?



ehh... I suppose persistant to a degree



Kusanagi said:


> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?



Hard to say, I suppose far along it's myself caring less? Though in real life this also happens from time to time, I admit though that on the net it can be interesting to see peoples reactions in heated moments that i would usually avoid.




Kusanagi said:


> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)



Nah, i've considered it a little at first, but was more of a not liking the idea of someone i knew in real life being on the same forum wasn't something i'd like.



Kusanagi said:


> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)



fine, if they think they truely know each other, this could be a place to meet up just like any other.
Though the further apart you live the more time you should probably spend on  skype and the like talking things over before meeting up.,


----------



## Yoona (Jan 10, 2016)

*Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?
*

I don't think I'm viewed in any way cause I'm pretty much under the radar so No. 
* 
Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.
*

I used to care back in 09 but not anymore because once you care about what people think of you on here that is it you're done for.
*
How do you think are you perceived from others here ?
*

I can't say because I don't know.
*Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?
*

Yes I show my real self. I can't make up a persona then go with it.

*Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)
*

No because I have genuine friends here.
*
What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone from here ?(be honest)*

I've been friends with certain members for almost 7 years and still going. I joined in one of my worst years and  I had people on NF who kept me going. There is nothing really to think about because you can find true friendships etc on here. It isn't impossible.


----------



## Frosch (Jan 24, 2016)

Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ? Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.

*To answer these both together, I don't really care how I am viewed by people in general. Unless it's clear I am not wanted then, in those cases I just take my leave if I don't have a particular reason to stay 
*
How do you think are you perceived from others here ?

*They probably think I'm ok. Or that I like burgers too much * 

Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?

*My real self, if anything more than I show irl*

Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)

*No, not really*

What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)
*
Well I've made friendships and relationships from forums so, can't think badly of them without being a hypocrite 
*


----------



## Samehada (Jan 28, 2016)

> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?



Yea, granted I come and go now a days, so I am probably a little forgettable now. Regardless, though, pretty satisfied! 


> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.



Unfortunately, I do. It is just how my personality is. I like to be liked, dislike being disliked. 


> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?



Definitely forgettable nowadays 


> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?



My real self. There just isn't a point to hide yourself on forums like this. There are good chances most of us here are similar is many aspects. 


> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)



I think ashamed is the wrong word for it. I am not ashamed for my interests and wanting to be a part of a community, especially this one which has a great history and activity. That said, if I told friends outside of the internet world, they would definitely be surprised. Unfortunately there are negative stereotypes that come associated. 


> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)



Finding true friends on here is completely understandable. It is hardly different from communicating in real life. If you talk to them everyday, good chances you will learn many aspects about them and form a good bond. It is great.

Love on the other hand, is much harder. I feel like love is something that requires touch, of some kind. You can deeply care about someone on the internet, but love is a whole other level.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 4, 2016)

*Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ? Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.
*
i dont know what the general view is, so for now I'm indifferent.
*
How do you think are you perceived from others here ?*

i have heard everything from cold to intimidating to silly etc- it just depends on who is expressing their view. i think they are all correct in some way. i'm selective about people (online and offline).
*
Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?
*
i'm a more turned down version of myself online, i think. i like seeing what other people have to say about themselves and their lives. i'm also very protective over my privacy.

*Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)
*
nah. i dont think its a big deal to post on a forum nowadays.
*
What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)*

used to think it was lame and pretty weird. until it happened to me lol


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 5, 2016)

Kusa said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?
> 
> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.


i like it but it makes no real difference cause i can change it on command if i so wish, so really i am indifferent to it
i do ask opinions cause it informs me how i should approach someone, or if i should even approach them at all



> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?


only good things, anything bad is legitimate misinformation that i cba to correct



> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?


what you see is what you get, any persona or gimmick is people refusing to believe what they see or not caring to arm thyselves with knowledge



> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)


no



> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)


i think its what the site is supposed to do, perhaps some hidden function

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Nov 7, 2016)

Answers in bold


Kusa said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?
> *well I probably agree with their view of me I know I'm an arsehole, doesn't matter if I like if they're entitled to their own opinion.*
> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.
> *not really you can't please everyone and it'll make you miserable to try.*
> ...


----------



## Virus (Nov 9, 2016)

Kusa said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?
> 
> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.
> 
> ...



1. I don't know how I am viewed here. I don't have any interactions with members or anything. Although I have an indication and I think that people receive me here the same way I am viewed irl!

2. No since it's just a forum.

3. A dull personality where studies/work are part of his identity etc.

4. Yes, however I am way more tolerant about different opinions irl. I am also way more cold irl. I am nice though.

5. No, I also post in other forums (swedish and english ones).

6. Nothing special.


----------



## Dayscanor (Nov 9, 2016)

Kusa said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?



So far no one has figured out that I'm a potato.


> Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.



Oh yes, I care deeply about what strangers on the internet that I'll never meet in real life think of me.


> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?



Hopefully as a total pervert. That's my goal.


> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?



I show an exagerrated version of myself, I show much more restraint in rl.



> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?(because thats really stupid)



Yes I'm ashamed for being such a weaboo, and watching anime and hentai at the age of 27.

Honestly this question triggers me so much, there's nothing to be ashamed of.If you like manga and anime and want to go somewhere where you can engage in jolly discussion, go for it. I don't see how that can be something shameful, but then again I'm pretty shameless myself.



> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)



Good for them I guess. I struggle to keep any kind of relationship in  rl, let alone on the internet.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 9, 2016)

I think it's time to answer my own questions



Kusa said:


> Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?


I am ok with it, i suppose. People have a neutral or positive impression of me for the most part but I have a charm that I can't show on a forum, it only comes across in real life and sometimes that annoys me a bit but on the other hand i have more reasons to post here and a lot times i just lurk so whether I am liked a lot or less is not that important to me.





> How do you think are you perceived from others here ?


Depends on which section but overall as the friendly, reasonable, a bit crazy, member who has a shitty relationship with her parents.



> Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?


A bit of both. Sometimes I act in a way that I would not irl and could not even if I wanted to, so i sometimes I use this forum as an opportunity to say things I would not irl, because the consequences irl are different.




> Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?


No, I am not. The older I get the less I care about such things.


> What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone  from here ?(be honest)



I found a few great friends here and I am on friendly terms with a lot users. Some of my good friends are important to me just as my rl friends.

When it comes to love..well I found my fiance on this forum and one of my most close friends did fìnd her bf here. I did not expect to find that close friends or my fiance here but actually if you spent a lot time over years socializing with so many different people it's not a suprise if you end up liking people on a more personal level. Also you don't need to see someone irl to fall for them. You can talk to them online, you can see their pictures, listen to their voice. Nowadays, friendship and love are very possile online.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## John Wick (Nov 9, 2016)

@Kusa most people don't have good relationships with their parents you're not unusual, mine with my parent is that of love and hate since my mum uses me as her personal tech support and I live 30 miles away....


----------



## LesExit (Nov 9, 2016)

*Do you like how you are viewed from other members in this forum ?*
....I guess? ...
*Do you care ? If yes why and if no why.*
I used to care a lot more. Now not really, especially on _this_ site. I'm a sensitive person in general, always have been.
*How do you think are you perceived from others here ?*
Probably as a naive , rat loving, lesbian sjw 
meh ¯\(°___o)/¯
*Do you show your real self ? Or do you create an internet personality ?*
Not totally. It's the internet...is anyone truly showing their real self? Even if they're trying to, they won't be doing it accurately.
*Are you sometimes ashamed from posting on an anime forum all the time ? If so why you keep posting ?*
No, I give no fucks. How serious we are about certain topics is weird though....
*What do you think about members who find true real friendships or even fall in love with someone from here ?(be honest)*
I think it's a really nice thing. I've made a few friends I actually really like. 
Falling in love would be cool.
Don't know why anyone would be negative about any of this...


----------

